# 1966 GTO headlight switch removal



## Miami Ragtop (Feb 15, 2011)

I need to replace my headlight switch. I have pressed the button oh the housing and tried to pull the shaft out. Is this the correct way to remove this headlight switch?
Thanks Miami Ragtop


----------



## tonyli (Aug 14, 2013)

No there is very small allen key on the knob. Look very close to it.


----------

